# Trouble w/ PayPal for Supporting Membership



## Drew Ahn-Kim (Jan 3, 2016)

I've attempted to sign up for Supporting Membership, and after I'm taken to the paypal screen I click log in to receive this message:

*Return to Merchant*
*Error Message*
The link you have used to enter the PayPal system is invalid. Please review the link and try again.


--------

Any insight?

thanks


----------



## seasoned (Jan 3, 2016)

Sorry for any issues. I have sent your request into the site owners.

MT senior Moderator
seasoned


----------



## Drew Ahn-Kim (Jan 3, 2016)

no worries, would you mind just messaging me when its sorted out.  thanks!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 3, 2016)

Drew Ahn-Kim said:


> no worries, would you mind just messaging me when its sorted out.  thanks!


Will do.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 14, 2016)

This still exists. I got it last month when I tried.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 14, 2016)

Same here. I was a Gold Key Club member and Supporting Member for years until Bob sold the site. For some reason, after that, it became a hassle to pay for renewal, and I just gave up.


----------



## Juany118 (Sep 8, 2016)

Same issue.  I have the $29.95 version out of my bank account but hung up in Paypal "pending" for a week now.


----------

